# Custom Software: Invoicing, Job Tracking, Inventory, Accounting, e-Commerce, more



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I build software. Need a custom program for your business? I can build a backend that tracks your inventory, balances your books, calculates your employees time, tracks jobs, or anything that you may need. 

Need it to be in app form so you can use an ipad? No problem. Need it to work in an internet browser? I can do that too.

PM me for more info, let's talk about how we can make your business run more smoothly.


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

ttt


----------

